# A Crazy Nakiri WIP - for our crazy friend



## WillC (Sep 21, 2012)

Mark has been sending me some extra chunks of wood for my personal stash.
I get to make him a crazy knife. 
This may take a while as what with everything else it will be an hour here, hour there. Plus it will be a bit of an experiment for me trying some new ideas.
Its all pretty make it up as you go along, but this is what we have so far, 3 twisted bars, 2 clockwise twist, one anti-clockwise. One is a 40 layer of en42 and 15n20 with 3 strips of nickel in there too That will likely be on the spine. The other 2 bars are 5 bold layers of 01 and 15n20 with pure nickel accents so will be super contrasty.
I cut them down into chunks to mull over some ideas of construction. I think I will make an explosion pattern to reveal on the edge and some of these bars will be split and welded inside out so the star part of the twist shows on the spine, then reveals on the ground bevel bits.
I will clean these bits to reveal the pattern so I can continue to think and add bits to make up a composite pattern.
Anyway here is what we have so far


----------



## TB_London (Sep 21, 2012)

Oooooo twisty patterns, this'll be good 
What grind'll you be going for?


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2012)

It will be fully ground so all the mascus shows, but i'll go for the hollows and double bevels, should work out very interesting with the damascus reveals...not quite sure how yet.....i'm sure what ever it will be a surprise when I grind it


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2012)

Someone a damascus maker who will not be named told me it couldn't be done. The Viking twisted pattern on a kitchen knife and here it is. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the pink bar on the left. If I buy the die, can I commission a Hello Kitty Damascus?


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2012)

Could be due to compression, i.e the blade needs to be forged out so much the twist stretches and opens up too much, so you end up with more of a soft opposing random twist, that could well happen here, but i'll try and work with it with some other elements... its all fun and learning:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2012)

You certainly can Eamon, it will be like a hot knife through butter:laugh:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2012)

It sears and portions in one slice!


----------



## WillC (Sep 26, 2012)

Had a couple of hours to play with some of these bits, got a kind of test run together to see how the patterns work forged out. I cut the bars lengthways into 4, so as to reveal the core pattern and to avoid too much forging out and unravelling of the pattern. As an experiment I arranged them alternately with the core upright on one, the twisty sides on the next, this will change again when its ground, so i'll see. Had quite a stack of narrow bars to forge together, which was fun.




























This one has an piece of 80 layer random dammy on the edge, without nickel.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 26, 2012)

This is gonna be cool!


----------



## WillC (Sep 26, 2012)

Hee hee, hope so, it looks promising seeing the pattern in the hazy heat. Its very exciting trying different things then seeing what comes out, and it gives me more ideas for the next one.:biggrin:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome Will


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 26, 2012)

This is going to be the world's wildest looking Nakiri.
Thanks for posting the photos Will.
This is going to be fun!


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 26, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I like the pink bar on the left. If I buy the die, can I commission a Hello Kitty Damascus?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2012)

Good one Mark!


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 26, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> View attachment 10246



Love this...next tattoo?

:no:


----------



## WillC (Sep 27, 2012)

Oddly enough, it has elements of the scary kitty st the moment. Quite pleasing though... This is after a quick rough grind and etch, will change a little as i grind the bevels. Bit of a laser this one, forged it a bit thin.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 27, 2012)

Kind of a Tribal Look.
I am really liking this!


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool pattern! I'm particularly fond of the bolder damascus items, but I like the tribal qualities of this one.

Is it my imagination or is it taller near the choil than the nose? Seems more pronounced in one of the photos, but that could easily be the optics of the photo.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 27, 2012)

Very badass Will!!! I really like the migration era twist patterns, and to see it in a kitchen blade makes me happy!!!


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 27, 2012)

If you look at the pattern from left to right it looks like fish heads.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Sep 27, 2012)

That's really cool, You could get some celtic knot work going probly.


----------



## WillC (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys, its fun doing this old school twisty stuff. Glad your enjoying it too. The apparent hump on the spine, is a photographic thing probably, as it was flatted on a ceramic tile platten, of course it all gets tweaked and checked a bit more before and after HT. I find most blades curve up a bit during HT, as any belly to the blade has more surface area.:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 12, 2012)

Still Crazy Here.
:shocked3:

I have a bunch of real good stabilized wood coming in next week.
Hint, Hint


----------



## WillC (Oct 22, 2012)

Still Crazy at this end too, to much time at home made me go gaga:tease: I'm now flat out catching up, will get round to this shortly..... Pop a few bits to one side for me though old bean:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got a package of flamed redwood (old door) and the last of the red koa back from K&G.
I will pull some good ones for you.
Just a FYI, I think the Red Koa is haunted.
It came from the estate of a Native Hawaiian that insisted that stuff like it was only for other natives.
Not to be sold to outsiders. The grandson who inherited thought differently when getting money together for a vacation.
So....if you hear ukelele music in the middle of the night......


----------



## WillC (Oct 24, 2012)

Cheers Mark...Ukelele playing spirits sound quite nice, as long as no - ones head starts spinning around or the walls start bleeding:laugh:


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 24, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I just got a package of flamed redwood (old door) and the last of the red koa back from K&G.
> I will pull some good ones for you.
> Just a FYI, I think the Red Koa is haunted.
> It came from the estate of a Native Hawaiian that insisted that stuff like it was only for other natives.
> ...



KKF's version of The Bradys do Hawaii


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 26, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> KKF's version of The Bradys do Hawaii


I forgot you that you have all the Brady Bunch episodes on DVD.

This is going to be fun Will.
That cleaver is looking really wild too!


----------



## WillC (Nov 8, 2012)

Well inbetween waiting for things to anneal or temper in the electric oven, I got the grind on this one started...
First ground a flat bevel each side.




Now for some hollowing on the faces.












Quick etch to see if the pattern changes mach as we grind in, its changed a little, looking allot more Viking:knight:




Next stage will be to get that bevel flat and even, then move down to the lower grits on the convexing then hand finishing, logo, etch etc..
Mark sent bog oak for the ferrule and some cool mango for the main block. I'm thinking split ferrule, black, with either a thick white/cream spacer, maybe mammoth, bog oak end cap...?
This thing is going to be an utter laser btw, was not quite what I intended, I had not realized how much I would need to grind back on this pattern, but its is plenty stiff, due to the height...the geometry is starting to look good


----------

